

Ask HN: How would you organize/classify/sort your ideas? - newsisan

Pretty open ended, but I don't want to constrain any replies by being too specific for now.<p>I will say that I will be using Org-mode (most likely) for this purpose, and am interested in hearing suggestions before I start recording mine.
======
moniquenb
I use <http://www.mindnode.com/> and <http://www.evernote.com/> Happy
thinking!

------
astrofinch
This is the shit: <http://zim-wiki.org/> The best feature is you can type
cntrl-j and it gives you an autocompleting text box with which you can jump to
any page. This saves a lot of time.

------
aberkowitz
Any sort of mind mapping software usually works for me. I've had great success
with bubblus[1] which is a very simple web based mapper.

[1] <http://bubbl.us/edit.php>

------
thyrsus
I like using a directed acyclic graph, presented as an outline. E.g., Leo:
<http://webpages.charter.net/edreamleo/front.html>

------
newsisan
Interesting! Do any of you use criteria and categories to organize ideas? Ie
usefulness, time required, etc.

------
Zev
A text file. Well, a bunch of them. Lets me edit/append to them quickly, from
almost anywhere on my system.

